# The Coffee Pill - A easy and quick way to have



## theCoffeePill

Hello,

We are a start-up from india and are starting a new coffee pill. Wanted to know your reviews.









*Introducing COFFEE PILL:*

*
*An innovative and newly formulated form of Coffee: "The Coffee Pill". Here is the solution to the dilemma of whether to wait in the queue or not. Now you have the best option available at your disposal. A coffee that is there with you all the time. No matter where you are or what you are doing.

Coffee pill consists of the most loved and dominantly coffee used Arabica beans. These beans have the most prominent taste and also the beans have been processed in such a way that it has the precise amount of caffeine in it.

Gone are the days when we have to stand in queue..wait for a minute that feels like a decade before we grab our share of divine beverage. This substantially reduces your fury levels and making you coffee taste more amazing when you are calm and composed.

Furthermore, YOU are your own boss, you decide your drink, make your drink and change the composition of ingredients as per your liking. (And also blame yourself when you screw it!).

*How are we different yet the same?*Now the question arises why do we use these Coffee Pill? The answer to this is having a blissful cup of coffee has never been so easy and convenient. Conventional method of Coffee preparation involves filling the coffee beans, milk and water in the Coffee Vending Machine which takes quite a lot of time to concoct the beverage and enlighten our taste buds. Instead of longing for it, all we have to do is just take a cup of water. Add 2 Coffee Pills in it and have the perfect Cup of blend, aroma and taste.

These pills have been so formulated that they do not tamper the taste of the coffee instead add an additional natural taste because of the composition we have used.

The best part about the Coffee Pill is that you don't need a vending machine. You can make the perfect cup of coffee on the go.

Where are The Coffee Pills handy?

· At Work

· While traveling

· Camping


----------



## NickdeBug

Wtf?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I think you're preaching to the wrong market.


----------



## MWJB

do they come in dark & light roast?


----------



## jeebsy

Is this like total recall?


----------



## Neill

Which end do you insert them in to?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Is this how the matrix started


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Neill said:


> Which end do you insert them in to?


Well, as a suppository, you cut out the middle man.


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Is this how the matrix started


You're thinking of Alice in wonderland mate...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Does it come in a blue colour


----------



## NickdeBug

Mrboots2u said:


> Is this how the matrix started


I can't remember how it started, just that it finished about two films later than it should have.


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Does it come in a blue colour


Looks like it comes in brown only. Is this how the matrix ended?


----------



## juwelkeeper

What ever next lol


----------



## JayMac

My favourite part... It's posted under Barista Skills...


----------



## Rhys

Do you add them to a cup of hot water? Are these like nicotine patched for coffee addicts?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Neill said:


> Looks like it comes in brown only. Is this how the matrix ended?


I know there was a red and blue pill.

Brown must take you somewhere really dull.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

theCoffeePill said:


> View attachment 13427
> 
> 
> Coffee, a magic word with a magic power. It can be used as a great medicine to help patients, and it can be taken as a popular drink all over the world. People love coffee, need coffee and enjoy coffee. Caffeinated drinks are large consumed by people on regular basis. It has become an international popular drink for almost everybody. Coffee is so important to our daily lives that coffee has become as part of their culture in some countries. In fact, some people consider it as a critical part of their day, and even some people are taking it as a sign of fashion.
> 
> However, the fact that everyone likes coffee does not means everyone is fit to drink coffee. Whether it is good coffee or bad depends on a person's situation or condition. Many believe that moderate use of coffee is harmless to the human body, and it can even help us work faster with fewer errors. According to a study, moderate drinking could dramatically reduce the risk of MI (myocardial infarction), mortality as well as plasma cholesterol. Coffee consumption affects people's mental development and behavior in good way.
> 
> *How convenient is it to grab a cup of coffee?*
> 
> The pleasure of striking your taste buds with this astounding beverage may seem a little difficult and erratic. More prominently coffee is more of an addiction. When you want to have it you just want to have it anyhow. It gets on your nerves and at times just creeps in your mind when you know it's a little improbable to get it.
> 
> Let's say you have a minute to spare before you leave for work in the morning. But it's practically impossible for you to leave for work without the fuel named coffee that keeps you up all day long. It's a long process to fill the beans then wait for brewing and then having it in haste. Further let's say you decide to grab a cup of it and have it on the go from the Coffee Shop or Drive through shop. Again you have to tackle the queues and the waiting before you have the drink that kick starts your day.
> 
> You decide to simmer down after a day of hard work by devouring a waffle and sipping a cup of coffee peacefully with a couple of closed ones, but the possibility of devoting your time waiting for a table and then your order arriving is much more than you spending time tranquilly and serenity conversing with them.
> 
> How do we indulge in this mesmerizing temptation without actually being agonized? Is there a simpler and more convenient way to wallow in? Well, the answer is YES.
> 
> *Introducing COFFEE PILL:*
> 
> *
> *An innovative and newly formulated form of Coffee: "The Coffee Pill". Here is the solution to the dilemma of whether to wait in the queue or not. Now you have the best option available at your disposal. A coffee that is there with you all the time. No matter where you are or what you are doing.
> 
> Coffee pill consists of the most loved and dominantly coffee used Arabica beans. These beans have the most prominent taste and also the beans have been processed in such a way that it has the precise amount of caffeine in it.
> 
> Gone are the days when we have to stand in queue..wait for a minute that feels like a decade before we grab our share of divine beverage. This substantially reduces your fury levels and making you coffee taste more amazing when you are calm and composed.
> 
> Furthermore, YOU are your own boss, you decide your drink, make your drink and change the composition of ingredients as per your liking. (And also blame yourself when you screw it!).
> 
> *How are we different yet the same?*Now the question arises why do we use these Coffee Pill? The answer to this is having a blissful cup of coffee has never been so easy and convenient. Conventional method of Coffee preparation involves filling the coffee beans, milk and water in the Coffee Vending Machine which takes quite a lot of time to concoct the beverage and enlighten our taste buds. Instead of longing for it, all we have to do is just take a cup of water. Add 2 Coffee Pills in it and have the perfect Cup of blend, aroma and taste.
> 
> These pills have been so formulated that they do not tamper the taste of the coffee instead add an additional natural taste because of the composition we have used.
> 
> The best part about the Coffee Pill is that you don't need a vending machine. You can make the perfect cup of coffee on the go.
> 
> Where are The Coffee Pills handy?
> 
> · At Work
> 
> · While traveling
> 
> · Camping


GET out!


----------



## aaroncornish

Do I need to buy a new machine to use these?


----------



## Rhys

Do we grind them up and if so what's the brew recipe?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rhys said:


> Do we grind them up and if so what's the brew recipe?


You have to swallow exactly 1.6 tablets in 30sec


----------



## Yes Row

You could make a beer one aswell and remove another pleasurable experience

What a toss idea!


----------



## Obnic

Best Doug Bannantine voice: 'lets get something clear. Are you one of the same Indian pill manufacturing businesses that the U.S. FDA is severely reprimanding for producing adulterated drugs? I'm really not sure you've a business here. I'm out!'


----------



## Rhys

urbanbumpkin said:


> You have to swallow exactly 1.6 tablets in 30sec


With milk, or water? or can we grind them up and snort them like coffee-snuff?


----------



## theCoffeePill

We are a start-up from india and are starting a new coffee pill. Wanted to know your reviews.


----------



## theCoffeePill

Rhys said:


> Do we grind them up and if so what's the brew recipe?


We are a start-up from india and are starting a new coffee pill. Wanted to know your reviews.


----------



## Rhys




----------



## urbanbumpkin

theCoffeePill said:


> We are a start-up from india and are starting a new coffee pill. Wanted to know your reviews.


I've dropped a couple of subtle hints. But I think it shocking awful. I hope you haven't invested much in this as its a rubbish. I'm oooot!


----------



## theCoffeePill

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've dropped a couple of subtle hints. But I think it shocking awful. I hope you haven't invested much in this as its a rubbish. I'm oooot!


I understand, but a detailed review can help me grow the idea. That's the reason posted on coffeeforums to take reviews, make changes and take this idea forward. I believe in it and want to invest my future in it.


----------



## DavecUK

theCoffeePill said:


> We are a start-up from india and are starting a new coffee pill. Wanted to know your reviews.


Sure be happy to give my views (can't give reviews cos I'll never drink one).

My personal and polite view of the Coffee Pill is you can personally..."fck off and use it as a suppository, as I'll never want to use it".


----------



## Mouse

Make it less brown

Don't market it as a tablet/drink just a tablet

Name it Pro Plus

Should go down a storm then!


----------



## Jon

urbanbumpkin said:


> You have to swallow exactly 1.6 tablets in 30sec


Or 4 if you've got an EK.


----------



## Rhys




----------



## urbanbumpkin

theCoffeePill said:


> I understand, but a detailed review can help me grow the idea.


The problem is that it's a really shit idea....a bit like a glass hammer.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mouse said:


> Make it less brown
> 
> Don't market it as a tablet/drink just a tablet
> 
> Name it Pro Plus
> 
> Should go down a storm then!


Fantastic idea! Oh bum 30 years too late


----------



## Mouse

I suppose one benefit of a glass hammer is that you'd never miss the nail!

(still wearing coat... Leaves the room)


----------



## Rhys

Maybe market it here...


----------



## Jon

theCoffeePill said:


> Conventional method of Coffee preparation involves filling the coffee beans, milk and water in the Coffee Vending Machine which takes quite a lot of time to concoct the beverage and enlighten our taste buds. Instead of longing for it, all we have to do is just take a cup of water. Add 2 Coffee Pills in it and have the perfect Cup of blend, aroma and taste.


Can we get this added as a sticky please - it's just so much simpler than what I've been advised on here previously?

Cheers.

Nice one.


----------



## Rhys

I've found instructions on how to take it...










Hope you don't need milk, that might come in a special applicator







.


----------



## Podengo

Is this by the same guy that was going to build a brick wall to keep cats out?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Naaah, it's the one who boils milk uses a Moka pot and loves Lavazza! I dare not speak his name


----------



## Jon

Obnic said:


> Best Doug Bannantine voice: 'lets get something clear. Are you one of the same Indian pill manufacturing businesses that the U.S. FDA is severely reprimanding for producing adulterated drugs? I'm really not sure you've a business here. I'm out!'


Is he related to Duncan?


----------



## doolallysquiff

Rhys said:


> I've found instructions on how to take it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't need milk, that might come in a special applicator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


A bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

doolallysquiff said:


> A bitter pill to swallow.


For all the good it did I may as well have stuck it up my a*se.


----------



## Vieux Clou

theCoffeePill said:


> I understand, but a detailed review can help me grow the idea. That's the reason posted on coffeeforums to take reviews, make changes and take this idea forward. I believe in it and want to invest my future in it.


Aye well, I dare say the replies so far might have given you the idea that you're asking in the wrong place - a bit like asking a bunch of hard-core hackers how to use Microsoft Word.

FWIW I think your idea might have a future, but not here, where people invest as much money in coffee-making equipment as others might in a car. (OK, that's a slight exaggeration but in some cases not by much: my car is old). The folk in here are purists for whom even conventional instant coffee is about acceptable as pissing in the font.

You'd do better aiming at people who might need lightweight endurance supplies, e.g. yachtsmen, hikers, alpinists, the military etc - people who won't care too much about origins or taste as long as they get something hot & bitter with a caffeine kick in it. It'd probably work in supermarkets as well.

As an example, have a look at this:

https://alpkit.com/featured/nutrition-and-hydration/

Good luck!


----------



## Phillikescoffee

Isn't this basically squished up instant coffee?


----------

